# 350Z



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Since i dont own an STI, here is my real car. 04 350Z


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mods:

JWT clutch
JWT flywheel
JWT popcharger
Stillen Exhaust
Crawford Plenom

4 piston, 14" stoptech BBK front and 2 piston rear
19 Volk Racing Rims

JL 10" sub and amps
MBquart 5 1/2" components in the doors
Custom Black leather, with Charcoal suade inserts. momo Shift knob.



Nismo body kit waiting for paint, 06 LED tails and Clear Turn LED signals awaiting warm weather to install.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The first 6 PIX took a dump


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hopefully that fixed it


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

3-fity said:


> Very nice!


its a little dirty and its dark, so i know its a bit hard to see the pics but thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good looking Z, much better than a STI..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

:fluffy:







:fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> :fluffy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, do you really think i would just post random pictures. 




Actually, its my friends Z, really it is. I will try and get pics of it and my STI when i get up to Atown to see him next week.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

can u show us your Hummer next week?
jk


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> haha, do you really think i would just post random pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so I was right!!!!

Honestlly, we're going to need something totally random inthe pic. Have both cars with You in it, holding a penny with the "head side" facing the camera in your right hand with your left shoe untied. Then the BS meter might drop.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Can i just hold a Sign that says "attention Brandon from NF.. Suck my cock you dirty vegan bastid".. Now shut up and tell me what you guys think of my friends car.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I like it. I'm not a fan of chrome rims but that's a matter of opinion. However it is kinda dirty. Should get that cleaned up I mean come on it's a Z.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Spykce said:


> I like it. I'm not a fan of chrome rims but that's a matter of opinion. However it is kinda dirty. Should get that cleaned up I mean come on it's a Z.


yea, he usually doesn't let it stay dirty, but it was sparatic for when they took the pics. The rims are a high polish metal, they aren't chrome. They shine similar to chrome, but without the weight. I dont believe Volk even makes Chrome rims, i could be wrong.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Can i just hold a Sign that says "attention Brandon from NF.. Suck my cock you dirty vegan bastid".. Now shut up and tell me what you guys think of my friends car.


no, becuase you photoshopped it right before you typed it :thumbdwn: 

oh and of course for the car :thumbup: 

but for you :loser: 

We know you drive a festiva, get over it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> no, becuase you photoshopped it right before you typed it :thumbdwn:
> 
> oh and of course for the car :thumbup:
> 
> ...


haha,i can't photoshop for my life. that is why I speak to Nos...


----------

